# Page-import greift nicht in Methoden



## KartoffelKiffer (6. Nov 2006)

Nabend,

irgendwie habe ich gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf: Mittels <%@ page import=.... hole ich mir die imports die ich benötige, benötigen unteranderem für einen request um Parameter aus dem Link zu erhalten.

Wenn ich im Code (<%) versuche ein bestimmtes Parameter in eine Variable zu schreiben "String test = request.getParameter("Par")" funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Möchte ich die Parameter aber in einer Methode nutzen (<%!) so kommt die Fehlermeldung vom Tomcat "Generated servlet error: request cannot be resolved".

Wenn ich imports auch in meinen Methoden nutzen will, muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten??



Mfg Tom


----------



## KartoffelKiffer (6. Nov 2006)

PS: Das Ganze handelt sich um ein JSP-Konstrukt.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2006)

das hat nichts mit imports zu tun,
sondern mit einer lokalen Variable request,

im Hauptteil der JSP wie in jedem Servlet ist dieses Objekt verfügbar,
in einer Unteroperation muss man dieses Objekt als Parameter übergeben,

versuche das ganze doch erstmal in einem Servlet zu definieren,
dann wirds deutlicher


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Nov 2006)

<%! HttpServletRequest request;
        String getParam(String name) {

          return request.get...
      }%>

<% this.request = request
      String param1 = getParam("id");%>


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2006)

wenn 2 Request gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden dann kann damit gut die gleiche Instanz der JSP-Klasse beschäftigt sein,
-> der eine Request wird vom anderen überschrieben

daher nie Exemparvariablen in JSPs oder Servlets,
so hab ichs zumindest mal gelernt, wenns nicht stimmt bitte korrigieren


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn 2 Request gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden


... dann wird für jeden auch eine eigene Instanz der Servlet-Klasse mit _new..._ angelegt,
die jeweils ihr eigenes Set von Instanzvariablen besitzen.


----------

